# HORRIBLE Havanese haircut / grooming at Four Paws Grooming in Newport Oregon



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

Just in case it might help someone else avoid the same outcome, I want to share the pictures from the first grooming experience of my one-year-old Havanese yesterday on 1/25/18 at Four Paws Grooming in Newport Oregon. I do not have a picture of her just before her haircut, but will post the most recent one I can find at the moment (my male is also in the picture) so you can get an idea. The picture of the white dog is the picture that was shown to the groomer as an example of the length and general style that was sought for our girl. The grooming required for her long hair was becoming too cumbersome for me so I just wanted it shortened up a little. 

I was saddened and in tears when I saw her after her haircut at Four Paws. I thought she had gorgeous hair before her haircut. As a sidebar, I also did not realize that she has such wavy hair under her coat, so I do understand that her coat likely would not lie the same as the white dog in the picture. I only expected a similar length and style of cut; certainly not identical. Initially, I thought that I would just shrug the experience off, realizing that her hair will eventually grow back. Every time that I looked at her it was upsetting to me, so decided to call the groomer today to let her know that our dog's haircut does not look like the one depicted in the picture that was shown to her as an example picture and, in my opinion, this type of haircut does not respect the integrity and uniqueness of the Havanese breed. The groomer argued that she cut her hair "just like the picture" that was shown to her (the white dog). My decision to contact the groomer was only for informational purposes in the hopes that the groomer at Four Paws might consider another style of cut for any Havanese that might cross her path in the future. I certainly was not expecting any remedy as I cannot foresee any reasonable way to rectify this situation other than the passage of time. 

I have also posted pictures of my male for comparison. I cut his coat myself using the Bumblebee Pro and then I hand scissor his face with just a regular pair of scissors, followed by texturizing scissors. He is in dire need of a haircut (and his weekly bath) so his coat looks gruff in these pictures. I also want to mention that I do fully realize that I am TERRIBLE at cutting hair (of any type) which is the reason that his haircut does not look so great. But I am SO THANKFUL that I did not take my male along with my female to Four Paws Grooming in Newport OR! My male's hair is courser than my female (who has extremely fine hair) which is why I have been reluctant to use the Bumblebee Pro on her. 

With this terrible haircut, her back paws are trimmed smaller than her front paws which causes her gait to look odd. I have never seen front and back paws and legs trimmed at different thicknesses, so I am uncertain if this is common or standard? 

I now understand why so many of you groom your dogs yourselves! I will be watching many YouTube videos in the future to try to learn. I have decided that I will attempt to do my females hair with the Bumblebee Pro myself once it grows out, but if that does not work, based upon the pictures and commentary I've seen in the forum, it seems likely I might have to endure more of these types mishaps before finding someone who has both the skill and willingness to accept input. Best to all of you and yours!


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

I was giving these pictures a second look and am wondering if clippers might have been used in lieu of doing any hand scissoring? I know zero about these matters so I am only speculating.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

First off - she's still adorable! And it does grow back. But I know how I'd feel if I were expecting one thing and then got something very different. pretty upset.

her coat is really curly. I was thinking I'd like to have curls like that.



> I was giving these pictures a second look and am wondering if clippers might have been used in lieu of doing any hand scissoring?


I know little about grooming but I had that same thought looking at the pictures. just this week I looked at the DVD by Jodi Murphy on grooming. It's divided into two parts - part one is a scissor cut and part two is done with snap on comb(?) (like clippers). that white dog looks like Jodi's scissor cut dog. She makes the point that a scissor cut is very time consuming to do as compared to clippers. If that is the difference (and I suspect it is) she should have pointed out _before_ she began that the white dog has a scissor cut.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I can totally relate and I am sorry this happened to you. It is such a common problem (terrible groomers), but the up side is, she will grow back. 

I had the same thing happen, it was a year ago this last October, and was devastated. I called it, “Layla’s 3rd grade haircut” and that was a gentle criticism!!! The good news is she has grown back all except for the thickness
of her tail. That groomer, for reasons I’ll never know, cut in to the thickness of her tail and her ears (ears have grown back fine). I will say if I tried to groom her myself it would be soooo much worse, so I just kept asking people and finally found a groomer that will listen and I can work with (and who cares about the quality of her work). Crossing my fingers for that to continue. If it were to happen again, I would definitely go to grooming school to learn myself. 

We LOVE Newport, OR!!! We bought a motorhome last summer and spent 2 weeks in Sept at the Pacificshores motor coach resort..it was heaven!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Also, she’s still a cutie pie :wink2:


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

Henry&Kate said:


> First off - she's still adorable! And it does grow back. But I know how I'd feel if I were expecting one thing and then got something very different. pretty upset.
> 
> her coat is really curly. I was thinking I'd like to have curls like that.
> 
> I know little about grooming but I had that same thought looking at the pictures. just this week I looked at the DVD by Jodi Murphy on grooming. It's divided into two parts - part one is a scissor cut and part two is done with snap on comb(?) (like clippers). that white dog looks like Jodi's scissor cut dog. She makes the point that a scissor cut is very time consuming to do as compared to clippers. If that is the difference (and I suspect it is) she should have pointed out _before_ she began that the white dog has a scissor cut.


Her hair was straight before it was cut down so short so I was shocked by her curly hair as well! I really appreciate you kindly taking the time to respond. Even though there is not anything I can do about it now, your input is extremely helpful so I can decipher what went wrong and have the information to make wiser choices in the future. Thank you!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

I know what it feels like to have a disappointing grooming appt. both for my Havs and my own hair. She still looks pretty cute to me, but she doesn’t look like the picture of the white dog. The white dog has a fluffier looking coat, it might also just be a length and texture issue. There are many different types of Hav coats. My oldest had a coat that was triple thick and would easily cord if you allowed it to. He had to be groomed every 4 weeks and his average appt was 3-4 hours. His groomers were/are amazing, I feel so fortunate to have them. 

My babies endured several botched haircuts before we found the right groomer, and even they sometimes can’t give me exactly what I want. If I miss a matt or a slack off on brushing or we have too much rain, that can limit how the grooming turns out.


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Thank you...*



Layla's Mom said:


> I can totally relate and I am sorry this happened to you. It is such a common problem (terrible groomers), but the up side is, she will grow back.
> 
> I had the same thing happen, it was a year ago this last October, and was devastated. I called it, "Layla's 3rd grade haircut" and that was a gentle criticism!!! The good news is she has grown back all except for the thickness
> of her tail. That groomer, for reasons I'll never know, cut in to the thickness of her tail and her ears (ears have grown back fine). I will say if I tried to groom her myself it would be soooo much worse, so I just kept asking people and finally found a groomer that will listen and I can work with (and who cares about the quality of her work). Crossing my fingers for that to continue. If it were to happen again, I would definitely go to grooming school to learn myself.
> ...


I laughed so hard when I read "Layla's 3rd grade haircut"! I so needed that; thank you. 
Commiseration is soothing. I spent a tremendous amount of time researching the breed, breeders, supplies, and every nuance in-between and I was thinking "Really, I have to spend weeks researching grooming too?" I ignorantly thought that a picture would speak for itself; lesson learned.

So happy to hear you had a wonderful trip to the Oregon Coast!


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Buzz cuts...*



Cmward said:


> I know what it feels like to have a disappointing grooming appt. both for my Havs and my own hair. She still looks pretty cute to me, but she doesn't look like the picture of the white dog. The white dog has a fluffier looking coat, it might also just be a length and texture issue. There are many different types of Hav coats. My oldest had a coat that was triple thick and would easily cord if you allowed it to. He had to be groomed every 4 weeks and his average appt was 3-4 hours. His groomers were/are amazing, I feel so fortunate to have them.
> 
> My babies endured several botched haircuts before we found the right groomer, and even they sometimes can't give me exactly what I want. If I miss a matt or a slack off on brushing or we have too much rain, that can limit how the grooming turns out.


Thank you for letting me know what might lie ahead. At least I won't be surprised by it the next time! It is more about the length than anything else. I did not want her buzz cut down with clippers or some clipper-type apparatus. I have clippers so I could have done that myself.


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Just in case...*



Layla's Mom said:


> I can totally relate and I am sorry this happened to you. It is such a common problem (terrible groomers), but the up side is, she will grow back.
> 
> I had the same thing happen, it was a year ago this last October, and was devastated. I called it, "Layla's 3rd grade haircut" and that was a gentle criticism!!! The good news is she has grown back all except for the thickness
> of her tail. That groomer, for reasons I'll never know, cut in to the thickness of her tail and her ears (ears have grown back fine). I will say if I tried to groom her myself it would be soooo much worse, so I just kept asking people and finally found a groomer that will listen and I can work with (and who cares about the quality of her work). Crossing my fingers for that to continue. If it were to happen again, I would definitely go to grooming school to learn myself.
> ...


- - -

P.S. If you happen to make make a return trip to Newport, I have had wonderful experiences with Grove Veterinary but I would highly advise against taking your dog to Four Paws for any grooming needs during your visit!
:wink2:


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

She's still adorable and hair grows! But I totally understand your frustration and I am so sorry you had such an awful experience


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is SUCH a common story here on the forum. In your defense, what was done with her hind legs is a little odd. The upper part of her leg has been left longer than her body, and the lower part is cut shorter. Whether this was inexperience, a wiggly dog or just a mistake on the groomer's part, I can't tell you.

HOWEVER, there is absolutely NO WAY that your dog will EVER look like the white dog in the photo. Your dog just doesn't have enough undercoat for that. That's not bad or good... I happen to prefer Havanese with a little less profuse undercoat, because they are easier to groom and keep in long coat. But it does have a huge bearing on what the dog looks like when it is trimmed. If you left your dog longer, she would still look flatter than the white dog, with a part down her back and a slightly wavy coat. Her hair type is just different.

She looks cute, even if her cut isn't exactly what you wanted. This is not one of the real disaster cuts we've sometimes seen on the forum. You'll get used to it, and it will also grow out. IMO, you have to have an ongoing conversation with a groomer, over several sessions, communicating what you'd like longer, shorter or whatever, to get to what you like best. Be patient. If you change to a different groomer, it's still hit or miss whether they will be able to make you happy on the first groom.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> HOWEVER, there is absolutely NO WAY that your dog will EVER look like the white dog in the photo.


This is me at the hairdresser. There is absolutely NO WAY my fine poker straight hair can look like that! :wink2:


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Thank you...*



krandall said:


> This is SUCH a common story here on the forum. In your defense, what was done with her hind legs is a little odd. The upper part of her leg has been left longer than her body, and the lower part is cut shorter. Whether this was inexperience, a wiggly dog or just a mistake on the groomer's part, I can't tell you.
> 
> HOWEVER, there is absolutely NO WAY that your dog will EVER look like the white dog in the photo. Your dog just doesn't have enough undercoat for that. That's not bad or good... I happen to prefer Havanese with a little less profuse undercoat, because they are easier to groom and keep in long coat. But it does have a huge bearing on what the dog looks like when it is trimmed. If you left your dog longer, she would still look flatter than the white dog, with a part down her back and a slightly wavy coat. Her hair type is just different.
> 
> She looks cute, even if her cut isn't exactly what you wanted. This is not one of the real disaster cuts we've sometimes seen on the forum. You'll get used to it, and it will also grow out. IMO, you have to have an ongoing conversation with a groomer, over several sessions, communicating what you'd like longer, shorter or whatever, to get to what you like best. Be patient. If you change to a different groomer, it's still hit or miss whether they will be able to make you happy on the first groom.


I would have appreciated and respected either of these responses: 1. I cannot do a longer haircut on your dog or 2. That haircut requires hand scissoring and will cost more and require more time. Again, the picture of the white dog was to demonstrate the length and general style desired, not expected to be exactly replicated. It is absolutely undeniable that my dog's hair is cut much shorter than the white dog in the picture. I wanted a shag and I received a buzz! It is incomprehensible to me how a trained groomer could interpret that illustration and manifest it into form of the haircut received, but such is life. I appreciate your input; thank you.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I wonder if the groomer was also surprised at how curly her coat was once she started cutting. Might account for it being shorter than expected? 

We haven't done our first official grooming yet so I'm trying to learn as much as possible about what to do for the best results. I had hoped to go for a visit this week to a groomer I've used in the past for non-Havanese and who always did a great job and is a dog whisperer to boot. I wanted to have a conversation first with her for advice on getting the right cut for appearance and reasonable upkeep. But she's on vacation so we have to wait. But I have to cut H's bangs. poor chap can't see a thing.


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Buzzed...*



Henry&Kate said:


> I wonder if the groomer was also surprised at how curly her coat was once she started cutting. Might account for it being shorter than expected?
> 
> We haven't done our first official grooming yet so I'm trying to learn as much as possible about what to do for the best results. I had hoped to go for a visit this week to a groomer I've used in the past for non-Havanese and who always did a great job and is a dog whisperer to boot. I wanted to have a conversation first with her for advice on getting the right cut for appearance and reasonable upkeep. But she's on vacation so we have to wait. But I have to cut H's bangs. poor chap can't see a thing.


I would have thought that to be a reasonable consideration had I, a complete canine grooming layperson, not cut my male's wavy hair myself for months. An unexpected, underlying curliness might account for a half-an-inch or so but the discrepancy in this case is quite stark. I am typically the type of person to give someone the benefit of the doubt but to me, this is ridiculous. This just looks like a haphazard, choppy, clipper-type buzz job that I could have easily done myself with my own clippers. I think that those buzz cuts look fine on many breeds of dogs but, in my opinion, not on a Havanese. As far as I am concerned, if my posting of this experience helps one person, then it has served its purpose and I consider the time well spent.
:flypig:

You are so wise to do your research on this matter beforehand!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Any reasonable person could see that the legs of the white dog were trimmed "columnar" (no definition showing for the most part), and a much longer body cut. Ironically, your dogs ear hairs were left longer, than the white dog whose ears are fairly short and puppy-like. The same goes for the muzzle hair. The way to cut the muzzle is to pull the hair out straight to the sides, and trim lightly in an arc that follows a circle around the snout. The length of the hair on top of the nose grows all the way to the bottom of the chin hairs....not so with the white dog. It's a subtle and small amount of hair that makes the difference. Look at the two blond dogs at the top left header of the page. There is a perfect comparison of puppy-like facial hair versus an adult. I can see how the groomer missed those nuances, but the legs and body are inexcusable. 

Frankly I think you cut your male dog just fine. Who needs a groomer?


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Thank you...*



Tux's Mom said:


> Any reasonable person could see that the legs of the white dog were trimmed "columnar" (no definition showing for the most part), and a much longer body cut. Ironically, your dogs ear hairs were left longer, than the white dog whose ears are fairly short and puppy-like. The same goes for the muzzle hair. The way to cut the muzzle is to pull the hair out straight to the sides, and trim lightly in an arc that follows a circle around the snout. The length of the hair on top of the nose grows all the way to the bottom of the chin hairs....not so with the white dog. It's a subtle and small amount of hair that makes the difference. Look at the two blond dogs at the top left header of the page. There is a perfect comparison of puppy-like facial hair versus an adult. I can see how the groomer missed those nuances, but the legs and body are inexcusable.
> 
> Frankly I think you cut your male dog just fine. Who needs a groomer?


I need Tux's groomer! I love the cut in your pictures! Your input is greatly appreciated. The way you described cutting the muzzle is how I try to trim Chandler's (my male). It just ends up a little choppy looking and I get it slightly improved with texturizing scissors. It seems that I am going to have to bite the bullet and purchase some better shears and put some time into researching and learning some grooming methods.

- - -
This information might be helpful to someone exploring grooming:

-I found a video preview by Jodi Murphy (mentioned earlier in this post):






After watching this, it seems that some different types of shears might be helpful.

-This YouTube video has an interesting variety of Havanese haircuts which might be helpful to someone trying to choose a style:






I currently use the Robocut Bumblebee for my male, but in my experience, it takes some persistence learning how to use it. I had to take the hand piece apart once because hair became twirled around and obstructed the center pin supporting the spinning blades. I wasn't sure I was going to be able to get it back together but I figured it out.

https://haircut.com/bumblebee-model-robocut-p-28.html
- - -
I wasn't sure about using the Robocut Bumblebee for Chloe's thinner hair but I think that I am going to try it when it grows out. I may heed your advice and just do them both myself. After seeing Chloe's terrible haircut, my husband was saying that Chandler's haircut isn't so bad!

:llama:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

smemft said:


> I would have appreciated and respected either of these responses: 1. I cannot do a longer haircut on your dog or 2. That haircut requires hand scissoring and will cost more and require more time. Again, the picture of the white dog was to demonstrate the length and general style desired, not expected to be exactly replicated. It is absolutely undeniable that my dog's hair is cut much shorter than the white dog in the picture. I wanted a shag and I received a buzz! It is incomprehensible to me how a trained groomer could interpret that illustration and manifest it into form of the haircut received, but such is life.


My sentiments exactly!

I'm sorry you had to go through this. I'm nervous about taking Shama to a new groomer next week, but I got a PetSmart coupon valued up to $150 so I can't pass it up. I'm going to make sure they write down exactly what to cut and what NOT to cut (i.e., keeping her coat long, no cutting face or top of head at all), but I'm still nervous.

People like me who didn't really know your dog before the cut will still think she's adorable. (Remind us of the names of your dogs?)

And I can tell you that Shama's leg hair grows quickly. Our groomer used to taper her feet even though I kept asking her to just trim at the bottom of the foot so she would like she was wearing bell bottoms until one day we figured out that when I said bell bottoms, my groomer heard taper. She said "bell bottoms" was a term in the grooming world for tapered feet? (I still find that bizarre.) Anyway, the point I'm getting to is that now she leaves her leg hair longer, and by the time we go back for our next appointment, it's always REALLY long.

Keep posting photos as we'll enjoy seeing her hair grow back!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> I wonder if the groomer was also surprised at how curly her coat was once she started cutting. Might account for it being shorter than expected?
> 
> We haven't done our first official grooming yet so I'm trying to learn as much as possible about what to do for the best results. I had hoped to go for a visit this week to a groomer I've used in the past for non-Havanese and who always did a great job and is a dog whisperer to boot. I wanted to have a conversation first with her for advice on getting the right cut for appearance and reasonable upkeep. But she's on vacation so we have to wait. But I have to cut H's bangs. poor chap can't see a thing.


Honestly, how the groomer interacts with my dog, and whether she handles her, quietly, gently and respectfully is the most important to me. I don't leave one of my dogs alone with a groomer. Ever. So the groomer and I have an on-going conversation on how I want her groomed.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I know it's very upsetting not to get the haircut your expecting. She still looks very cute and her coat will grow out quickly. I had years of surprise haircuts with Sparky my first Havanese. It's really difficult to find a good groomer. The white dogs coat looks long to me. Truffles has a full coat and could never look like that. Scout coat is short now, but he has that type of coat. I think you did a great job trimming your little guy. You don't need a groomer. 😊


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is adorable but I feel for you. This is why I learned to do Sophie myself. We had a few my dog is going to have to wear a paper bag in public moments at first  but I am finally getting the hang of it. Not perfect by any stretch but better each time. Plus no stress for the dog and like Karen I would never leave my dog at a groomer alone. Too many horror stories. In fact when I went with her to the the groomer the first (and last) 3 times I was shocked she once yanked a mat off of the top of her paw and made her yelp! And said "well we have to preserve the coat". But way worse she let her huge aggressive dog loose in the room and kept saying no you can't eat Sophie which the dog looked to have every intention of doing. I can't imagine what all would have gone on if I hadn't been there. So it's nice to be able to do a little trim when needed at home a little more often than going in for one big swoop.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I have had very bad experiences with groomer being mean to my dog Kosmo, at Petsmart. Also, afterwards, with the window in they always have I once once saw a groomer at a location put his hands on either side of his canine client's neck, shake the dog and then say, "Don't bite me". I wanted to break through the glass and shake and then bite that groomer.

I bought a grooming table and lots of gear last Christmas. I sadly learned that my artistic skills are not in grooming.

Regarding taking a picture to the groomer of a dog with thicker hair, that issue reminds me of a scene in a 80's movie called "Educating Rita". Rita is a hairdresser who dreams of education in ivy covered English university. In the pertinent scene Rita is presented with a picture of Princess Di by a homely older woman. 

Client says, "I want to look like this!" Rita says, "I am a beautician not a magician."

Of course, I know you brought the picture as a guide to length. I just would use any excuse to quote from that wonderful movie.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*grooming skills*



Marni said:


> I bought a grooming table and lots of gear last Christmas. I sadly learned that my artistic skills are not in grooming.


I know that feeling! Perry goes to a 'real' groomer twice a year (when we're in the US). The rest of the time I do him myself. the body isn't too horrible, but I can never get the legs right and trying to do his face freaks me out . So when I took him to the groomer in December (a new person as the one who did him the other times had left the salon), she was asking how I wanted him. At one point she said "so you like his chin to stay really long" and I had to laugh - no, I don't, I just can't cut his chin right so it gets much longer than I want for him in a puppy coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I know that feeling! Perry goes to a 'real' groomer twice a year (when we're in the US). The rest of the time I do him myself. the body isn't too horrible, but I can never get the legs right and trying to do his face freaks me out . So when I took him to the groomer in December (a new person as the one who did him the other times had left the salon), she was asking how I wanted him. At one point she said "so you like his chin to stay really long" and I had to laugh - no, I don't, I just can't cut his chin right so it gets much longer than I want for him in a puppy coat.


Ha! That's why, now that I've found another great groomer who will allow me to stay with her, I am using a groomer again for Pixel too. I can do a pretty nice job on her body, and I even like the way I do her face. But her legs? The last time I did her, in my efforts to "even them out" she ended up looking like a cute fluffy chick with 4 tooth-pick legs!!! LOL! It actually took two grooms by the pro, with grow out time in between, to get her legs looking really cute again.

I know that with more practice, I'd get better. But doing one dog every 6 weeks or so doesn't give you a lot of practice time!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a home groomer so sometimes I watch. Scout is in a shorter cut, so the coat has to be evenly trimmed and takes a lot of time. I like watching how she uses the scissors, because it really is an art. The groomer never trims Truffles face or body. Sometimes mats need to be scissored out. She scissors around the paws, trims pads and does hygienic trim. The furkids resist and sit whenever I try to brush and and comb them, but stand like little soldiers for her.


----------



## Suzi Bowden (Sep 23, 2017)

I've only had my two cut down twice at a groomer. I was shocked both times. You tell them not to do this and that and when you pick them up their shaved and cut and look terrible. I do however really love having a brake from all that grooming. Looking at your pictures with the exception of the groomer shaving around the nose and eyes I think your lucky she left it as long as it is. That is the length I asked for and never have gotten it. This is a before and after picture of mine. Even Maddie and Zoey hated the way they looked.
That I think was about last May so its been 8mo and just now they have the look I like.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been there many times!!! Is that really my dog???😮 They both look so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi Bowden said:


> I've only had my two cut down twice at a groomer. I was shocked both times. You tell them not to do this and that and when you pick them up their shaved and cut and look terrible. I do however really love having a brake from all that grooming. Looking at your pictures with the exception of the groomer shaving around the nose and eyes I think your lucky she left it as long as it is. That is the length I asked for and never have gotten it. This is a before and after picture of mine. Even Maddie and Zoey hated the way they looked.
> That I think was about last May so its been 8mo and just now they have the look I like.


Oh my!!! You can't even tell they re Havanese in those photos!!! I think they're cuter now too!


----------



## Suzi Bowden (Sep 23, 2017)

krandall said:


> Oh my!!! You can't even tell they re Havanese in those photos!!! I think they're cuter now too!


The worst part of that cut is when their eye and nose hair starts growing back . When I do my own grooming I just cut the beard shorter and leave their natural growth around the eyes. Also the groomer said to me you have to great them with enthusiasm and tell them they look cute. She said they know when you are upset. After years of combing I know when my two have mats . She said they had so many she had to shave them down. Zoeys coat is so thick combs don't go in very easy I know she was just trying to get them finished fast.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi Bowden said:


> The worst part of that cut is when their eye and nose hair starts growing back . When I do my own grooming I just cut the beard shorter and leave their natural growth around the eyes. Also the groomer said to me you have to great them with enthusiasm and tell them they look cute. She said they know when you are upset. After years of combing I know when my two have mats . She said they had so many she had to shave them down. Zoeys coat is so thick combs don't go in very easy I know she was just trying to get them finished fast.


I've also seen the job you can do on them yourself. You do MUCH better!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Suzi Bowden said:


> The worst part of that cut is when their eye and nose hair starts growing back . When I do my own grooming I just cut the beard shorter and leave their natural growth around the eyes. Also the groomer said to me you have to great them with enthusiasm and tell them they look cute. She said they know when you are upset. After years of combing I know when my two have mats . She said they had so many she had to shave them down. Zoeys coat is so thick combs don't go in very easy I know she was just trying to get them finished fast.


That's why I like having a home groomer. She knows exactly how much time it will take to groom the furkids. There's no pressure of other dogs in the background waiting to be groomed. When my first Havanese Sparky would end up shaved I knew it was because the groomer didn't want to spend the time trimming him. I was always told he was matted. I've had problems with Scout matting in the past, but our groomer would never think of shaving him.


----------

